# Decent Score



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Pick off of craigs. Saw a few body forms, a bat and a few masks. Offered him 450.00. This is what he gave me. There is about 10 skeletons, he said he got them from the Movie "A house of a 1000 corpses". I lost count on masks... you can't see most in the photos. The Bat is about 5 ft.. does anyone know who makes it. I got boxes of bugs, body parts and lizards. This filled my cab and bed of my truck, and I have a mega cab 3500. Didn't photo everything, we got tired. Good night.... sometimes you luck out!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! Great stuff for an even greater price! I've seen a bat similar to that and it was selling for over $700.00 if I remember correctly. The masks look great as do the corpsed skels. Good luck indeed!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, what a STEAL! Congratulations, it's Christmas Morning!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow the bat alone is worth what you paid for the entire bulk of props. You scored big time!!! I'm jealous!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice haul. Congrats


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

That is an incredible score, not decent! WOW! Congrats!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow...Christmas in May...I'm so jealous of you and your find!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You must be a never-ending source of "What the HELL?!?!?!" to drivers who pass you on the road


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

A DECENT SCORE?????!!!!!!! OMG, I'm pulling my @#?!'n hair out!!!!! I am so envious of your score!!!!!! Being a horror film junkie and a lover of the Horror genre, I jumped outta' my seat when I saw this! If you ever decide to get rid of any...could ya' call a brotha'??!! The company that did the effects and prop work for this movie is the awesome KNB EFX group. They are outta' Hollywood and every now and then, clear out their warehouse and have sales where they get rid of goodies like you have.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Holy Crap!!!!! The bat would cost you close to $450. That is a great haul.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

I will pay you $1000 for all of that right now. 

DECENT SCORE!!!!????? Seriously????


okay how about $2000?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

$450!? SCORE!
Nice shopping!

If you ever have trouble packing up those beasties in the shed, just remember that nice guy who gave you a Madame Leota video...I'll bet he'd LOVE to take some of this off your hands


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

What listings do you look under on Craigslist?


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

okay $3,000


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Whats crazy is the guy didn't even put up the skeletons. He just said he had some boxes of stuff. I saw the forms and a bat head in the photos. I know the forms go for about 600 each. He originally posted without a photo. I emailed him and ask for one. He said he would post in the next few days. I saw the photo and called him at 9:30 at night. He said 5 people were coming to look at the lot in the morning. First one there got it. I said I can be there tonight in 45 minutes. He said OK. He took my first offer of 450. I was going to offer 650 for just the forms. Now I wish I would had offered 250.00 to start. No complaints especially after I saw what he had. I couldn't believe it. I think I ended up with about 30 masks.

When searching don't use craigs list. Use http://crazedlist.org/
Select an area... don't do the whole usa.. it will crash.
Search items for sale... all.
I use these when I am not looking for something specific.
Halloween
props
dummy
movie
memorabilia
Haunted house

One of my best finds this year was an antique dentist chair with the tool and light station... it is scary by itself. It was 200 bucks and a 4 hour drive. So if you are looking for something specific don't limit yourself to your city.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey Mr. Chicken...I would be more than happy to send you a thank you box. Don't expect a skeleton... PM me your address.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

holy crap!!!!! Man, just my luck. I wouldn't have had the money for it either. *whimper*


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

tonguesandwich said:


> Hey Mr. Chicken...I would be more than happy to send you a thank you box. Don't expect a skeleton... PM me your address.


Ha ha! Nah, I'm just kidding. 
You earned this loot!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i'll gladly take it


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Just my luck. I figured I'd go try searching on crazedlist so I find this guy who lives 20 minutes away who has $2,000 worth of props going for 200. I gave him a call and he said they were sold this morning. 

God tonguesandwich! why couldn't you post this yesterday!!!!???











*jk


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

*I am jealous*

Amazing. And damnit.:cryvil:

Also, I am too stupid to use crazedlist. Can't figure out how to do any of the feed stuff.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

dude! thats nuts


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Did you just say decent score? Looks like you hit the holy grail of halloween props.You only paid $450!!!!,that 5 foot bat is worth $200 bucks alone!!!
All that great stuff is worth well over a thousand dollars or even more.Body forms cost at least 80 bucks and all the corpses,masks,the giant bat,you're the luckiest guy here.I'm simply amazed:googly:,have fun with all those great props.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hell of a deal!!!!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I love the bat. Great score.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Maaaaaan...Craigslist in KC just sucks! All I found recently was a singing Douglas Fir at Salvation Army for $2.50... 

Nice pull, BTW.


----------



## dawn408 (May 6, 2009)

The bat is made by Michael Burnett Productions. I remember seeing it at the Transworld Halloween trade show a few years ago. It is still for sale on his webpage for $950. He does lots of film work but sales props on the side. I think some of the skeleton corpses you got are his work too. You got a fantastic deal.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

good gawd....you could sell some of that individually and get what you paid for the whole lot.

Nice score. I never find anything on CL, and I look all the time.


----------

